# Neutrogena Wave ***rave*** !!!



## MacArtist (Mar 27, 2008)

I just purchased the neutrogena wave tonight after seeing it on tv. It's awesome! My skin feels and looks so smooth and I swear my skin looks a whole shade lighter! I highly recommend it. It comes with a 2 week supply of cleansing pads but I see no reason why you couldn't attach a flat round cotton pad to it and apply your own cleanser!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm soo glad you posted this...I want to try it. It looked like a great idea.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going to get it. Just not sure when. I saw the good review it got on I think it was Glamour magazine. that what prompt me on getting it.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been wondering how well the wave worked.  I think I might have to try it after these reviews.


----------



## tchristi (Mar 28, 2008)

i tried the wave and i dont like how the cleanser really dont get too foamy, or maybe it is just mine. the cleansing pads could use more cleanser on them. right now you can get a free wave on TeenFreeway.com - If it's free for teens, you'll find it here!


----------



## enviable (Mar 28, 2008)

i love it too... the only con is the cleanser on the pad can be abit drying..
right now i'm squeezing out the cleanser and using my own on top...
i'm trying to find an alternative to replace their pads, if anyone has done it, please let me know...tia


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2008)

So it doesn't come with plain pads that you can put your own cleanser on? Thats the way I would want to use it - not their cleanser.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

I like it but I always put my own cleanser on it, it doesn't foam enough for me on the pad itself. I even use a scrub on it and it does an amazing job!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2008)

what about the Neutrogena one that is about $30 something - has anyone tried it? That one looked really nice & durable


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok, I bought the wave tonight! Cute little thing. It definitely cleanses well & my skin was amazingly soft. I put my own cleanser on it. It was sold out everywhere but the last drugstore I checked had 2 left. I wish they made a 100 count plain pads for it.


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 28, 2008)

How much was it?


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 28, 2008)

i didn't like it much. it stung when the cleanser that was on my forehead would drip near my eye. and yeah it doesn't foam as much as they show on the commercials. i didn't see anything TOO special about this. i like the microdermabrasion set better, but i think i'll try this with a scrub too.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 29, 2008)

The microdermabrasion set is better no doubt but for everyday use the wave is a good product. Instead of using your hands to wash your face, why not use a device that can wash it, cleanse it, scrub it and even polish it? Its like a mini massage device for the face.
You can't use microdermabrasion everyday or your skin will suffer and breakdown. Its not meant to use everyday even though the home kits say so. But it also depends on your skin type. Maybe the formula is different and not as intense as what the dermatologists use.


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_The microdermabrasion set is better no doubt but for everyday use the wave is a good product. Instead of using your hands to wash your face, why not use a device that can wash it, cleanse it, scrub it and even polish it? Its like a mini massage device for the face.
You can't use microdermabrasion everyday or your skin will suffer and breakdown. Its not meant to use everyday even though the home kits say so. But it also depends on your skin type. Maybe the formula is different and not as intense as what the dermatologists use._

 

oh yeah i never thought of using the wave to wash my face with everyday. i thought of it like the microdermabrasion and only used it 2-3 times a week, which is how i do use the microdermabrasion, not everyday. but i think i'll try putting more of my clinique cleanser like how you other girls do it


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_How much was it?_

 
Drugstores have it from 10.99 - 13.99 which is a pretty decent price. I really like it. And Glamyourus is right, its perfect just for a nice healthy cleansing.


----------



## rouquinne (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe it's just me, but i found it to be TOO foamy for my taste!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking at my face/skin today after using the wave thing last night, it looks like glass, flawless & smooth! I agree that the cleanser already on the pad is too drying so i'm going to rinse the pad out & just put my own on.


----------



## MacArtist (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been using  it morning and night, hope that's not too much? I  put my Dior milky cleanser right on the pad and use it that way (I find the cleanser that's on the pad very drying also). I really think it does a great job for the price! As far as the replacement pads go,  do you think something like a stridex pad would work? (I'd rinse it out first and put my dior cleanser on it)


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm still LOVING this little thing LOL The drugstore close to me said that they just keep selling out of it. Sounds pretty popular. I'm so glad that you posted this! Thanks


----------



## MacArtist (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I'm still LOVING this little thing LOL The drugstore close to me said that they just keep selling out of it. Sounds pretty popular. I'm so glad that you posted this! Thanks_

 

You're so welcome! I am totally still loving it too! My skin is so smooth my makeup slides right off haha !!!


----------



## enviable (Apr 4, 2008)

so i recently ran out of the pads and went to buy refills which is $11CDN for 30....
anyways before i break through the new pack i decided to try one of my cotton pads on it. the pad itself is larger than the original pad and it won't stick to the velcro so i've been tucking it underneath the lid... as of right now its working great, i'm hoping this works out...


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2008)

Good heavens...$11 for the refills - you guys need to revolt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can get them for 7.49 The wave itself is only 10.49. I love this thing SO much that I just bought a second one just in case it craps out on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had one darker acne spot from years ago, and it is already fading! I'm not really sure why, but it didn't happen until I started using this thing.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Good heavens...$11 for the refills - you guys need to revolt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can get them for 7.49 The wave itself is only 10.49. I love this thing SO much that I just bought a second one just in case it craps out on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had one darker acne spot from years ago, and it is already fading! I'm not really sure why, but it didn't happen until I started using this thing._

 
nothing sold me but THIS right here just did. ive always had super clear skin, even with puberty and everything. i was pretty much the girl that never broke out.. until this year. tried studio tech and now i still have dark marks from the breakouts it caused. i'll def give this a shot. thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_nothing sold me but THIS right here just did. ive always had super clear skin, even with puberty and everything. i was pretty much the girl that never broke out.. until this year. tried studio tech and now i still have dark marks from the breakouts it caused. i'll def give this a shot. thanks._

 
 Hope that it works for you - everything is different on each individual. Even after more time has passed, I still think this thing is great. It is helping my skin stay very smooth & clear. I hear you, those dark acne spots drive me crazy. I'm really hoping that it will give you good results over time.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 11, 2008)

After reading all the good feedback from it, I think I'll have to purchase this.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 11, 2008)

_*I haven't met a Neutrogena product I didn't like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just got this yesterday after all the positive comments here...and OMG...this it´s great!! go...run...and get one ...this thing it´s great for your skin...belive me

I actually want to try the microdermabrasion kit...but I dont know if is safe during pregnancy...anybody knows??TIA


----------



## MacArtist (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought the refills for 7.99 , 30 pads. I'm using one a day, washing it out after I use it in the morning and just adding my own cleanser at night. I still think this product is terrific for an every day skin polishing! No more dry flakey skin! It's even helped dry out any hormonal breakouts I get.


----------



## clamster (Jul 27, 2008)

Try it here for free!
*http://buzz.teenfreeway.com/z/2/CD7279*


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 28, 2008)

I just went out and bought one after I read these reviews!  It sucks being in Canada. It sells for $17.99 and I bought the last one at the store.  The refills are like 11.99 here..I hope Wal-mart sells them for cheaper!!!  

I just washed my face and I already feel it as being softer.  I hope it looks just as good in the morning 

------------
*Sales Thread: http://specktra.net/f184/mac-sale-91387/#post1024527*


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 29, 2008)

just like tropical smiles, i did the same thing, on a whim today after getting off the train from school, i randomly walked into CVS and bought one too.

i popped a bit of my Murad Cleanser on the pad and it was good looks. 

do you guys use a makeup remover before using it? 
or just hop to it with the wave?


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_just like tropical smiles, i did the same thing, on a whim today after getting off the train from school, i randomly walked into CVS and bought one too.

i popped a bit of my Murad Cleanser on the pad and it was good looks. 

do you guys use a makeup remover before using it? 
or just hop to it with the wave?_

 
I've just been using the wave directly without makeup remover.


----------



## MacArtist (Jul 30, 2008)

if I have eye makeup on, I take that off first with makeup remover then use the wave....

and I still love the wave!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 30, 2008)

cause i tried to use it straight onto my made up face, and i got annoyed at the stream of tan colored suds flowing down the wave to my arm and i had to squeezze the pad out and rinse it then reapply cleaner and go over again...


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 5, 2008)

I work at Ulta so I got my wave with the bonus refill pack for 11.55 plus my employee discount (25%). You do the math  I haven't opened mine yet because I intended to use it for college, but tonight I wondered why should I wait till college to start using this?!? It makes no sense. I want great skin now, dammit lol. So i'll post my review within the next few days when I use it starting tonight.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 5, 2008)

I work at Ulta so I got my wave with the bonus refill pack for 11.55 plus my employee discount (25%). You do the math  I haven't opened mine yet because I intended to use it for college, but tonight I wondered why should I wait till college to start using this?!? It makes no sense. I want great skin now, dammit lol. So i'll post my review within the next few days when I use it starting tonight.

EDIT: Ahhh sorry for the double post, I don't know how that happened!


----------



## argyle_socks (Aug 8, 2008)

I got mine a little while ago, but I've only used it a few times. 

Although, I haven't had any problems with the cleanser not foaming. I just run the pad under the tap and rub my finger on the pad. That gets the foaming going. 

On MUA I read that you can cut pieces of felt in circles and use those on the wave. That way it's cheaper and they don't come with cleanser on them.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^^ idk leaving any cloth damp for long periods of time festers bacteria. it may cost more, but i def only use each pad once, maybe twice  (morn and night). any longer and youre basically rubbing your face with bacteria and mold.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 8, 2008)

my TJ MAX has the microderm abrasion set for 12.99 right now... I love it and I', interested in trying the rave


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2008)

well i spotted the wave in boots in the uk today! must have only just come out in the uk! and i've just used it for the first time and my first impressions are good!! yes it didn't foam very much but i added some of my la therapie cleanser on the pad and it foamed wondefully! and now my skin feels really smooth! hopefully it will fade my spot marks like it has others!


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 3, 2008)

Can anybody compare this to the Clarisonic Skin Brush? Same idea? Is the Clarisonic $200 price tag worth it or is the Wave just as good?


----------



## kimmy (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm going to have to try putting my own cleanser on it like some of you ladies have suggested, because the stuff it comes with just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_well i spotted the wave in boots in the uk today! must have only just come out in the uk! and i've just used it for the first time and my first impressions are good!! yes it didn't foam very much but i added some of my la therapie cleanser on the pad and it foamed wondefully! and now my skin feels really smooth! hopefully it will fade my spot marks like it has others!_

 
Yes it came out a couple of weeks ago, I really want to get it.
I'll make sure to buy extra pads for it as it's supposed to be a limited time only, and they'll be gone by the end of December. Probably they're just testing the market, and then they might make them perm.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for letting me know that! will stock up on the pads then! hopefully it will sell well and next they'll bring out the microdermabration  one over here!


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

I got this for free and I thought it was okay. The refills are a bit expensive though >.> I need to start using this again so it doesn't go to a waste.


----------



## makeupmadb (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks for letting me know that! will stock up on the pads then! hopefully it will sell well and next they'll bring out the microdermabration one over here!_

 
Sure, that would be great! At the store I go to the shelves are stocked full with them always, so they either must not be selling well or they had a high stock (when I get round to deciding to get it they'll be out of stock knowing my luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Is it a cheaper, better version of the Clarasonic??


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Is it a cheaper, better version of the Clarasonic??_

 
That's what I wanna know too!


----------



## statusmode (Dec 16, 2008)

i loove the wave! it really does leave my face baby skin soft


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got one today. I was so skeptical of those commercials. I'm skeptical of every commercial, especially anything to do with skincare. But it really is nice to use! My skin really did feel and look better after just one use, which was surprising to me. Someone previously said their skin looked like glass and now I know what they were talking about. Pretty cool little device. Definitely wouldn't have tried it at all if I hadn't read this thread so thanks everyone!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 19, 2008)

ohhh nice. i've only had this thing for 2 days, and now it won't stay on and i have to hold the stupid button down in order for it to vibrate. weak!!!!


----------

